# Using Heavy Lines for Saltwater



## FlyAngler (Oct 11, 2012)

Howdy,

All summer some friends and I have been experimenting with heavy lines (750 grain+) in an effort to get the fly down to the bigger fish along the California coast. I wanted to find out if anyone here has had experience throwing heavy lines. We made a little video explaining this a bit more: http://youtu.be/wBKo6b_TE3k

Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Scot


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Scot, did your last thread get deleted or was it in a different section? I had a couple replies to you there.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

I can only think of one instance where intermediate-sink line is required... 

In Pensacola, winter fishing doesn't require anything other than floating line and maybe a heavier-than-usual Clouser minnow in most places; the redfish and bonita school up in the pass and are on the surface, and the trout and reds bite in the rivers on poppers and light flies.

Intermediate line use, in my experience, is only required in deep canals, like the entrance to Bayou Chico and Bayou Grande when the big trout can tolerate the canals in the coldest months - most likely bayou-resident fish. I typically use, at the most, a 1/4 oz. jighead on my spinning outfits. Cold winter days in February is the only time I use a 1/2 jig on my spinning outfits.

I'm talking specifically about Pensacola, FL.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had replied to his original post in a different section with the same topic. I think he was mostly referring to offshore use since he mentioned rockfish and such. He didn't mention them in this reposting.

Since you bring up inshore though, The only times I use anything other than floating is off the jetties in the winter for Spanish, Bobos, Bluefish, etc. I use an intermediate sink tip with a floating running line. In the surf, my hands-down favorite line for Pompano and Whiting is SA Coastal Express. Its a 250grn sink tip line with an intermediate running line. That stuff is a rocket and sinks very fast. I've quadrupled the amount of pomps and whiting I get using that line.


Here's his original post: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/heavy-lines-saltwater-fly-fishing-133872/


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Good stuff regarding surf fishing, Chris... 

I'm trying to learn fly fishing for bass in Texas, dammit.


----------



## FlyAngler (Oct 11, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input. 

We we try some of your techniques out here in the west and report back.

Scot


----------

